# كورس نمذجة هيكل انشائى لمبنى سكنى باستخدام Revit 2014 باللغة العربية - م احمد عبدالنبى



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (19 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
ازيكوا يا بشمهندسين يارب ان شاء الله تكونوا بكل خير . الحمد لله خلصت شرح كورس نمذجة هيكل انشائى لمبنى سكنى باستخدام الريفيت 2014 و دى التفاصيل و ان شاء الله تستفيدوا منه 







- الكورس باللغة العربية
- انتهيت من 10 دروس كاملة لنمذجة المنشأ من الالف للياء 
- الدروس متاحة للجميع على اليوتيوب 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdNGf-RknFo8YXi8aOdqBM6VkxeQStjLL

روابط على مركز الخليج 
http://www.gulfup.com/?4vrRjz
http://www.gulfup.com/?8jIhIn
http://www.gulfup.com/?DJhsp6
http://www.gulfup.com/?c3YMtf
http://www.gulfup.com/?ekRPdD
http://www.gulfup.com/?LL7dp7
http://www.gulfup.com/?8M1NSQ
http://www.gulfup.com/?In7TVY
http://www.gulfup.com/?qClRyp
http://www.gulfup.com/?TlnsQ2
http://www.gulfup.com/?qBOOGn
روابط جديدة على Mediafire ..
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/agdw511z0l588/م._أحمد_جاسر

و دى صورة المشروع بعد اتمام النمذجة بالريفيت 






بالتوفيق و اى ملاحظة اكون مبسوط جدا لو سمعتها​


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (19 نوفمبر 2014)

الموجود 6 فيديوهات فقط


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم تثبيت الموضوع ..
شد حيلك يا هندسة ..


----------



## max moment (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مطلوب ملفات الاوتوكاد لو تكرمت


----------



## abutreeka (19 نوفمبر 2014)

[h=3]*ممكن أخي الكريم تزويدنا بملفات الاتوكاد الخاصة بالمشروع حتى يمكن متابعتك بشكل مباشر…*[/h]


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (19 نوفمبر 2014)

متأسف نسيت احط اللينك فى الموضوع لانه موجود على صفحتى على الفيسبوك اللى بنزل عليها كل شغلى 
www.facebook.com/bimtutors
دة لينك ملفات الاوتوكاد المستخدمة فى الشرح 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Xp6nvI 

باقى 4 فيديوهات بيتم رفعها حاليا لان حجمها كبير بيوصل ل 600 ميجا و دة متعب شوية بسبب سرعة الانترنت عندى . المفروض كنت مرتبها انشر فيديو او اتنين كل يوم بس رفعت 6 ورا بعض و الباقى فى خلال يومين تلاتة هيكونوا على القناه . 
بالتوفيق


----------



## max moment (19 نوفمبر 2014)

ahmedgaser قال:


> متأسف نسيت احط اللينك فى الموضوع لانه موجود على صفحتى على الفيسبوك اللى بنزل عليها كل شغلى
> www.facebook.com/bimtutors
> دة لينك ملفات الاوتوكاد المستخدمة فى الشرح
> http://www.gulfup.com/?Xp6nvI
> ...


عندى اوتوكاد 2012 ومفتحتش
يا ريت حد من اخوانا المحترمين يحفظها بإصدار قديم يفضل 2007 للجميع
مش عايزين نتعب المهندس احمد اكتر من كده


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (20 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا 

ممكن أخي الكريم رفع الفيدوات على موقع gulfup مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## egoze (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 نوفمبر 2014)

محمود يونس محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ممكن أخي الكريم رفع الفيدوات على موقع gulfup مع الشكر الجزيل


 [MENTION=151846]علاء عبدالحليم[/MENTION]


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 نوفمبر 2014)

[MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION]
من أفضل البرامج لتحميل من ال YOUTUBE 

http://youtubedownloader.com/


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (20 نوفمبر 2014)

و الله يا هندسة موضوع رفع الملفات لو اقدر اعمله مش هتأخر بس انا بعانى مع الانترنت عندى . النهاردة درس : نمذجة السملات . كان المفروض ينزل عالنت و دة اكبر درس مدتة ساعة كاملة و حجمه 640 ميجابايت و النور قطع و هو بيترفع و اليوتيوب مقبلش انه يستكمل الرفع و برفعه من اول تانى . 
ان شاء الله المهندس علاء يقدر يساعد فى الموضوع دة بعد انتهاء الكورس . 
بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

max moment قال:


> عندى اوتوكاد 2012 ومفتحتش
> يا ريت حد من اخوانا المحترمين يحفظها بإصدار قديم يفضل 2007 للجميع
> مش عايزين نتعب المهندس احمد اكتر من كده



ده رابط لملفات الاوتوكاد قمت بحفظها باصدار 2007 

http://www.gulfup.com/?kbXG3R


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## nawalid6 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور ياباشمهندس ونرجو من حضرتك او الزميل اللي شرح الروبوت استكمال الموضوع بتصدير النموذج للروبوت وعمل التصميم ثم اعادته للريفيت لاستكمال الموديل


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 نوفمبر 2014)

تم رفع جميع الفيديوهات المتاحة الى الان على مركز الخليج واضافتها الى الموضوع الاصلى وفى حال توفر فيديوهات جديدة سوف اقوم برفعها على مركز الخليج واضافتها الى الموضوع الاصلى وانصح بتحميل هذا البرنامج لمن يعانى من مشكلة فى الصوت بعد تحميل الفيديوهات من مركز الخليج 
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
تحياتى


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر على مجهودك يا بشمهندس علاء .


----------



## محمود علام (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## no_way (22 نوفمبر 2014)

08- نمذجة أعمدة المنشأ بالكامل.mp4 - 

​http://www.gulfup.com/?pEj391

وجارى رفع الجزء الرابع


----------



## no_way (22 نوفمبر 2014)

04- نمذجة القواعد العادية.mp4 - بحجم : 182.03 MB
​http://www.gulfup.com/?koBGPw


----------



## مروان انجلان (23 نوفمبر 2014)

عمل ممتاز


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جودة2015 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور احمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.aim91 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس أحمد جزاه الله عنا كل خير

سيتم رفع جميع الدروس والملفات على سيرفر MediaFire على الرابط التالي

أرجو من إدارة المنتدى وضع الرابط بالمشاركة الأولى

الرابط
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/agdw511z0l588/م._أحمد_جاسر
​


----------



## محمد النواري (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله 
تم التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الدولة (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع جدا.. تشكر عليه ..


----------



## youssefayay (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## رحاب محمود محمد (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamed678 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goldlion (30 نوفمبر 2014)

very goooooood 
many thanksssss


----------



## smart falcon (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى الكريم


----------



## cr710 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

لوسمحت يا بشمهندس احمد جاسر 
ممكن رفع ملف Templates اللي عند حضرتك 
لان عندي revit لا يحتوي علي Structual Template


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (5 ديسمبر 2014)

http://www.gulfup.com/?XQIbvz
اتفضل يا هندسة


----------



## مدرس أتوكاد 2d (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## cr710 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

بشكر حضرتك جدا يا بشمهندس احمد علي مجهودك الرائع
بس فيه مشكلة بسيطة لما بفتح البرنامج وTemplete
تظهر هذة المشكلة

مع العلم اني امتلك Revit 2014


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (6 ديسمبر 2014)

هتحتاج تسطب التحديثات المتوفرة لريفيت 2014 و هتتحل المشكلة ان شاء الله


----------



## cr710 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

تم التحديث بشمهندس احمد
ولكن تحدث نفس المشكلة

كل الشكر لاهتمام حضرتك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## arch.jehad (9 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا أخي سأقوم بتحميل الدروس يبدو أنها رائعة وأتمنى ان أتعلم منها وجزاك الله كل خير ...خليك متابع معنا على الدوام


----------



## ambeck (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً مهندس أحمد* على هذه الفيديوهات الرائعة ونحن بانتظار باقي الفيدهوهات مثل كيفية نمذجة التسليح ضمن العناصر الإنشائية ونمذجة الأدارج وكيفية ربط برنامج الريفيت مع برنامج التحليل Etabs وأكرر شكري لك على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## khaled_legend (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*مشكووور على المجهود الرائع 

ممكن يا بشمهندس ترفعلنا مكتبة انشائية ومعمارية لاني نزلت مكتبة قبل كدة وكانت ناقصة حاجات كتير*


----------



## zzazza (14 ديسمبر 2014)

ادعو ربنا يرضى عنك ويرضيك ان شاء الله الله يحفظك من كل سوء ويفرحك امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## aelmostafa (20 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (20 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
لدى سؤلان فى برنامج الريفيت وهما:
1- كيف يمكننى تسليح عنصر غير انشائى فى برنامج ريفيت؟
2- كيف يمكن توزيع الاسياخ فى الاعمدة الدائرية على محيط الكانة من Reinforcement panel ومن دون اللجوء لاستخدام Extension؟​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ليه الفديوهات اللى على ميديا فاير مساحتها اقل من الفديوهات اللى على موقع الخليج ؟


----------



## amna05 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

up


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (22 ديسمبر 2014)

متشكر لحضراتكم جميعا و بصراحة مبسوط جدا من رد فعل الناس على الكورس و الحمد لله انه عجبكوا و احب اوضح شوية حاجات : 
- موضوع رفع ملفات على النت زى المكتبة او غيره حقيقى صعب عليا حاليا بسبب سرعة النت . لاننا من غير مجهود المهندس علاء عبدالحليم مكناش عرفنا نرفع الكورس عالنت بسرعه كدة . 
- الكورس نمذجة للمنشأ فقط يعنى بيشرح ازاى نعمل المنشأ على الريفيت بس موضوع الحصر و التسليح و غيره دى ليها كورسات و ترتيبات تانية خالص 
-------------------------------------
بالنسبة لاسئلة المهندس احمد الحسمدى 
1- كيف يمكننى تسليح عنصر غير انشائى فى برنامج ريفيت؟
عمليا مش ممكن تسلح عنصر غير انشائى لان الريفيت علشان يقبل تسليح عنصر لازم يتعرف عليه على انه انشائى . و الا هتلجئ انك تتحايل على البرنامج بانك تعمل التسليح على انه Generic model او mass و دة مش مفضل خالص 
2- كيف يمكن توزيع الاسياخ فى الاعمدة الدائرية على محيط الكانة من Reinforcement panel ومن دون اللجوء لاستخدام Extension؟
توزيع التسليح فى القطاعات الدائرية بيعتمد على حاجتين : 
اولا : انك تستخدم rebar shape دائرى زى كانات الاعمدة الدائرية او الخوازيق او الاسياخ الـ curved فى الحوائط الغير مستقيمة . 
ثانيا : التوزيع بيتم فى اى view يكون فيها العنصر مقطوع cut و تستخدم الـ Radial Array علشان تضمن الدقة 
بالتوفيق و شاكر جدا تفاعلكم


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
عندي سؤال هل برنامج الريفت يرسم مثل اليدوي ام انه بعد اجراء التصميم وبمساعدة الروبوت يعطي البرنامج details كاملة وفي شيتات كما هو موجود في برنامج sta4cad حيث يتم تنزيل الشيتات كاملة اي سيت كامل لانني الان اصمم ببرنامج ستاد برو واريد التحول الى هذا البرنامج وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اين الحلقه رقم 4 حيث انه يوجد حلقه رقم 3 بعنوان ادخال لوحات الاوتوكاد الى الريفيت و عمل المحاور
و حلقه رقم 5 بعنوان نمذجه القواعد المسلحه 

و لا يوجد بينهما حلقه رقم 4 برجاء التكرم بالافاده


----------



## م حسام و (24 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير 
عندي سوال وهو
لدي لوحات وجداول التسليح تم اخراجها من الريفيت بصوره pdf& dwf هل من الممكن ارجاع هذه اللوحات للريفيت ويشعر بها ويرجعها كما كانت 
علما بان ملفات الريفيت غير موجده


----------



## ambeck (24 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmedgaser قال:


> متشكر لحضراتكم جميعا و بصراحة مبسوط جدا من رد فعل الناس على الكورس و الحمد لله انه عجبكوا و احب اوضح شوية حاجات :
> - موضوع رفع ملفات على النت زى المكتبة او غيره حقيقى صعب عليا حاليا بسبب سرعة النت . لاننا من غير مجهود المهندس علاء عبدالحليم مكناش عرفنا نرفع الكورس عالنت بسرعه كدة .
> - الكورس نمذجة للمنشأ فقط يعنى بيشرح ازاى نعمل المنشأ على الريفيت بس موضوع الحصر و التسليح و غيره دى ليها كورسات و ترتيبات تانية خالص
> -------------------------------------
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً أخي أحمد على هذا المجهود ولكن يوجد نمذجة الأدراج كما هو مبين في شكل المبنى وشكراً


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (25 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmedgaser قال:


> متشكر لحضراتكم جميعا و بصراحة مبسوط جدا من رد فعل الناس على الكورس و الحمد لله انه عجبكوا و احب اوضح شوية حاجات :
> - موضوع رفع ملفات على النت زى المكتبة او غيره حقيقى صعب عليا حاليا بسبب سرعة النت . لاننا من غير مجهود المهندس علاء عبدالحليم مكناش عرفنا نرفع الكورس عالنت بسرعه كدة .
> - الكورس نمذجة للمنشأ فقط يعنى بيشرح ازاى نعمل المنشأ على الريفيت بس موضوع الحصر و التسليح و غيره دى ليها كورسات و ترتيبات تانية خالص
> -------------------------------------
> ...



بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وزادك علما وفضلا


----------



## محمدهيبه (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (29 ديسمبر 2014)

بصراحه كورس اكثر من رائع انا مستمتع جدا بالحلقات مع العلم انني لم اتعلم البرنامج نهائيا و لم يسبق العمل به ولكن بفضل شرحكم المبسط و المنسق للمشروع اتعلمت من سيادتكم تقريبا جميع الاوامر التي استخدمت بالكورس نسأل الله ان يجزيك عن ما علمتا خير الجزاء وينفعنا جميعا بهذا العلم خيرا 

مع كامل شكري و تقديري لشخص سيادتكم و في انتظار تكلمه الكورس بكيفيه الحصر و عمل التسليح للعناصر الانشائيه

م محمد الجيزاوي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 ديسمبر 2014)

هل هناك أحد من الزملاء لديه هذه الآلة Nasser's Revit Tools للتصدير من ريفيت الى ايتابس ؟


----------



## 25290 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوور على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
.
.
.
لو سمحتوا عايز اعرف ازاى اضيف قائمة Extention لبرنامج الريفيت الانشائى 2015


----------



## ibrahim ashour (30 ديسمبر 2014)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (30 ديسمبر 2014)

برجاء تنزيل الحلقه 11 لنمذجه السلالم


----------



## amina1990 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا حزيلا
في انتظار المزيد
حزاك الله خبرا


----------



## adel safwat (31 ديسمبر 2014)

موجود عندي للاصدار 2015 لو يلزم حضرتك انزل الرابط بتاعه


----------



## civileng2008 (7 يناير 2015)

ممكن الرنامج لغرض التنصيب


----------



## jomaa awad (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (8 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم طالب (9 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا العلم الذي ينتفع به


----------



## eyes2002 (9 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (9 يناير 2015)

في انتظار الدرس الحادي عشر : نمذجه السلالم

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wael1977usf (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (15 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عامر (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بك و بمجهودك الكبير


----------



## الشعراوي صديق (18 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه لنا ودمت في رعاية الله


----------



## مصطفى ملح (18 يناير 2015)

بارك الله في علمك ونفع بك


----------



## mohamed diad (18 يناير 2015)

اتفضل يا بشمهندس من موقع اوتوديسك مجرد حضرتك يكون فى حساب فى اوتوديسك و التطبيق مجانى 
https://apps.exchange.autodesk.com/...e.exchange.autodesk.com:exportrevittoetabs:en


----------



## mohamed diad (19 يناير 2015)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير يا بشمهندس ,,, يا ريت تكمل بقيت الدروس و نبتدى نصدر للروبوت و نكمل المشروع يا بشمهندس 

و ربنا يعينك يا رب


----------



## علاء عصام (20 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندسنا الغالي....بالرغم من أني لم أحمل أي فيديو إلا أنني قمت بتحميل الsmart CD للريفيت 2014 من موقع بوابة داماس وقد انتهيت منها للتو وقد استفدت منها كثيرا. 
الاسطوانة تحتوي على 23 فصل يعمل منها فصل واحد فقط. سؤالي هو هل يوجد ملحق للفصول البقية أم إنها مشروع مستقبلي. الحقيقة أعجبتني طريقة شرحك المبسطة والمفصلة بنفس الوقت ولا أريد أن أستعين بشرح آخر حتى لا أدخل في متاهات.
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك أنت وكل من شارك به وكل من نفع الأمة بعلمه.


----------



## حسسسس (20 يناير 2015)

good


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (25 يناير 2015)

في انتظار الدرس الحادي عشر : نمذجه السلالم


----------



## mohamed diad (25 يناير 2015)

دلوقتى يا بشمهندس انانتابع الكورس بتاع حضرتك لانى لسه مبتدئ فى مبدا bim دلوقتى انا باخد لوحه الاوتوكاد و بشتغل عليها جوه الريفيت ... من اول مرحله الاساسات حتى نهايه المنشا .. طب دلوقتى اللوح دى بتكون انشائى بمعنى ان المنشا تم تصميمه و لو تصميم مبدائ و عرفت ابعاد القطاعات و التسليح ... طب انا دلوقتى بصدر للروبوت علشان يعمل التصميم و الcheck على المنشا عند تحميله كل الاحمال الموجوده عليه .. و بعد كده بصدره على ASD ... اخيرا بقى السؤال انا كمهندس انشائى ببتدى منين بالظبط

​​


----------



## بحب_ربنا (28 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (30 يناير 2015)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

بالفديو كورس نمذجة هيكل انشائى لمبنى سكنى باستخدام الريفيت 2014
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (11 فبراير 2015)

في انتظار الدرس الحادي عشر : نمذجه السلالم


----------



## هاني علي 26 (16 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## تامر محمد علي (19 فبراير 2015)

حضرتك ادخل علي موقع اتوديسك - فقرة التحميل واضغط علي الريفيت بس اختار كطالب as student وهيعطيك سريال لمدة 3 سنوات مجانا


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (1 مارس 2015)

في انتظار الدرس الحادي عشر : نمذجه السلالم

برجاء سرعه تحميله


----------



## محمد نوفل (6 مارس 2015)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع , نرجو المتابعة مزيد من الاستفسارات


----------



## محب الدين المنياوي (6 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك​


----------



## الاسكندر المقدونى (9 مارس 2015)

*استفسار*

:61:


ahmedgaser قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> ازيكوا يا بشمهندسين يارب ان شاء الله تكونوا بكل خير . الحمد لله خلصت شرح كورس نمذجة هيكل انشائى لمبنى سكنى باستخدام الريفيت 2014 و دى التفاصيل و ان شاء الله تستفيدوا منه
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## الاسكندر المقدونى (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم زميلي المهندس ahmedgaser
احيك على مجهودك الكبير في شرح البرنامج 
في الحقيقة بودى تنزيل البرنامج من شركة اوتوديسك ولكن لا اعلم ايا من هذه البرامج التى تشترك بلفظ 14 Revit من التى يتناول بها شرحكم للبرنامج
وفي ادناه البرامج الثلاث من اوتوديسك*Revit*

*Revit Structure*
Revit
*Revit Architecture*

وشكرا​*
*


----------



## TenSor (17 مارس 2015)

هل ممكن المتابعة بدروس السلالم و التسليح؟
مشكور على جهودك


----------



## Yaseen Alrefaee (18 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمل احممد (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## shams alafag (22 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (13 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ESLAMELSAYED (14 أبريل 2015)

عمل اكثر من رائع .. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً وأرجو الافادة عن كيفية عمل السلالم


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (16 أبريل 2015)

مفيد جدا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

الله ينور


----------



## mdsayed (16 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (27 يونيو 2015)

ده رابط المحاضرة الاولى للسلالم 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7ts-OQAUaQ


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيير


----------



## saidgc (30 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصااام المطري (9 يوليو 2015)

جهد جباااار


----------



## عبدالحكيم033 (10 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (23 يوليو 2015)

الاسكندر المقدونى قال:


> السلام عليكم زميلي المهندس ahmedgaser
> احيك على مجهودك الكبير في شرح البرنامج
> في الحقيقة بودى تنزيل البرنامج من شركة اوتوديسك ولكن لا اعلم ايا من هذه البرامج التى تشترك بلفظ 14 Revit من التى يتناول بها شرحكم للبرنامج
> وفي ادناه البرامج الثلاث من اوتوديسك*Revit*
> ...


بامكانك تنزيل اى نسخة من النسخ الموجودة على الانترنت حاليا مع العلم ان النسخة الموجودة على موقع الشركة على revit فقط بعد دمج كل التخصصات فى برنامج واحد


----------



## Ahmed Abdel Naby (23 يوليو 2015)

نمذجة السلالم - الجزء الأول 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7ts-OQAUaQ

نمذجة السلالم - الجزء الثانى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOqOHy3x1jw

======================================

أساسيات حصر الكميات باستخدام الريفيت 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xumpjg8jJ0 

حصر كميات القواعد المسلحة و العادية و تحديد تكلفتها بالريفييت 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eM6l4ryy1s

انتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## azizmech (5 أغسطس 2015)

حمدا لله علي السلامة .. وشكرا علي الفيديوهات الجديدة ..وياريت ما تتأخر علينا:77:


----------



## محمود علام (11 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​

​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 أغسطس 2015)

وابط تحميل مكتبات الريفيت 2014 , 2015 , 2016 كاملة + فيديو تفصيلى للتعامل معها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t510983.html

تحياتي


----------



## welly76 (31 أغسطس 2015)

اشكرك .. هل تم عمل النموذج التحليل وربطه ببرامج التحليل الانشائية ؟


----------



## أحمد المعاميري (17 سبتمبر 2015)

جميل


----------



## NERO2013 (29 سبتمبر 2015)

هل الريفيت برنامج قوى وسريع بالنسبة للمهندس الانشائى و قوى فى التفاصيل الانشائية . وايه رأيكم فى برنامج autodesk advanced concrete ​


----------



## anass81 (2 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع 

بارك الله فيكم


​


----------

